# Live rock cycling and Sump question



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I've been lurking the forum a little bit lately and I'm trying to soak in as much info as possible, but I do have a little question. I'm setting up a 55G saltwater tank. I've done FW for a few years but totally new to saltwater. My question is about cycling. 

Can I start a cycle and then add a sump later on? Reason I'm asking is because I've ordered a pump and it won't be here for a couple weeks. Can I just start my cycle of the main tank and have maybe a power filter on the back and later add the overflow box and the sump? 

Thanks in advance for your reply!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes that is fine to do, no harm done. Just bear in mind that depending on what bio matter you use in your sump, it may too go through a mini cycle. Which, if added to an existing system with living fish and inverts, would introduce ammonia into your tank. If this is the case, just run a pump in the sump circulating it until it cycles too. If you have no life in your main tank, then no big deal, just hook it all up and let the cycle continue.

I did mine opposite of you. I set up my sump first, with a pile of LR and LS and chaeto. I let it circulate and cylce for a month before I had opportunity to set up my DT. Once I set up the DT and added the cycled sump, my DT cycled in a few days. A week later I added my first two fish, both of which are still alive today- 1 in my own tank, and the other is now ruler of Sunstar's 10G Nemesis.


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm only planning to have the LR and the LS in there for now. Also thought about putting extra LR not being used as aquascape in there so later on I can just directly transfer that portion in my sump for extra filtration. 
Sound like a good idea?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

That's what I'd do....


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

50seven said:


> That's what I'd do....


Thanks for the help!


----------

